# Back to basics washing machine



## diane5000 (Oct 7, 2009)

Living in the backwoods, one mile from a dirt road, there is no hydro, so going to the laundermat was the routine. Our last trip cost $50, so we thought this needed rectifying. Using an old garbage can and a makeshift plundging device, I now plundge away at my whites! I save a lot of money, never have to call the 
Culligan Man and give my biceps a workout all at the same time! DIANE http://www.frombeyondthegrid.com


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Great! I have done small loads of clothes in a 5 gallon bucket with a toilet plunger - worked pretty well.

Now I have a wringer washer for my whites (because I have nasty iron water even with a filter system, and I can filter water and fill the wringer washer with the buckets of water), which is electric. It could be fitted with a gas motor, as many have done in the past. Much easier than the plunger method, but you do have to make sure you don't forget and leave the agitator going too long. 

edited to add: I really like your blog - bookmarked it for later reading, too. Welcome to HT!


----------

